# [C++] Question about getting GPU clock. How to ?



## winuser (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello

I'm new here, so hello for all. I have question to developers of "GPU-Z". My question is, how you are gathering information about GPU clocks and VRAM clock ? I am using C++. WMI is not providing such detailed information about graphics card. Windows API too. I know that, on ATI cards i can use their SDK, but what about nVidia or Intel ?
Maybe this is not right forums, for posting questions like this, if so, please move that to another forum.

If someone can help me out, it will be blessed.

Regards !


----------



## Kreij (Jan 28, 2012)

If you have questions about GPU-Z, you best bet is to go to the GPU-Z section and ask your questions there.


----------

